# Power out at the Plant



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

Looks windy there, too


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Im on it


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

put it in joke of the day LOL

 Joke of the Day


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> put it in joke of the day LOL
> 
> Joke of the Day


Wilco


----------

